# [Fix]My ThinkPad X260 does not see new entries by efibootmgr

## ConiKost

Hi!

I am trying to setup a dual boot on my new ThinkPad X260. As first step, I've installed Windows 10, which worked fine.

Now, as a second step, I want to run Gentoo. Everything is now installed, excepted an UEFI entry for booting it.

I've no clue, but I am unable to do so. With "efibootmgr", I've successfully created an UEFI entry (no errors shown) and "efibootmgr -v" confirms, that there is my new entry for Gentoo.

The problem is, that the ThinkPad bootmenu (F12) nor UEFI-Setup are showing my new created entry. I am still seeing only my "Windows Boot Manager". So I am unable to start booting my linux kernel.

Even, when I do set the corrent boot order with "efibootmgr -o" , Lenovos UEFI doesn't seem to care.. any ideas what could be wrong?

My T440p from work is working fine and there is efibootmgr perfectly working fine, even my desktop with a Gigabyte UEFI does work and accepts new entries from efibootmgr.

Secure Boot is turned off!Last edited by ConiKost on Tue Apr 19, 2016 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Secure Boot is turned off!

 

Turn it off again. It has more lives than a cat.

My experience with Lenovo is that securboot requires two options to actually turn off.

----------

## ConiKost

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Secure Boot is turned off! 
> 
> Turn it off again. It has more lives than a cat.
> 
> My experience with Lenovo is that securboot requires two options to actually turn off.

 

Didn't help. I must be off, as my live cd doesn't support secure boot and would be able to boot with enabled secure boot.

----------

## The Doctor

Is the kernel in a vfat partition?

----------

## ConiKost

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> Is the kernel in a vfat partition?

 

Yes, I am using the ESP from Windows 10, which is already installed.

----------

## The Doctor

Are the changes still there after rebooting into the rescue media?

I've had issues with that before. I got it to work by booting the system rescue CD and telling it to boot my existing Linux instillation. As a matter of fact, that was about 72 hours ago on a Lenovo G780.

Depending on how brave you are, you could try bcedit from windows. I believe that is

```
bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\You\Know\This\Part.efi
```

----------

## ConiKost

Maybe you want to have a look on my entries?

```

BootCurrent: 0017

Timeout: 2 seconds

BootOrder: 0000,0018,0019,001A,001B,001C,0017,0021

Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager  HD(1,GPT,103594c5-845f-4c7d-a0c9-211897406ff9,0x800,0x82000)/File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.​9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...................

Boot0001* Gentoo Linux  HD(2,GPT,a22a3a96-ad17-4f03-b923-a00ce0bdb28d,0xe1800,0x31800)/File(\EFI\Gentoo\Boot\kernel.efi)

Boot0010  Setup FvFile(721c8b66-426c-4e86-8e99-3457c46ab0b9)

Boot0011  Boot Menu     FvFile(126a762d-5758-4fca-8531-201a7f57f850)

Boot0012  Diagnostic Splash Screen      FvFile(a7d8d9a6-6ab0-4aeb-ad9d-163e59a7a380)

Boot0013  Lenovo Diagnostics    FvFile(3f7e615b-0d45-4f80-88dc-26b234958560)

Boot0014  Startup Interrupt Menu        FvFile(f46ee6f4-4785-43a3-923d-7f786c3c8479)

Boot0015  Rescue and Recovery   FvFile(665d3f60-ad3e-4cad-8e26-db46eee9f1b5)

Boot0016  MEBx Hot Key  FvFile(ac6fd56a-3d41-4efd-a1b9-870293811a28)

Boot0017* USB CD        VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,86701296aa5a7848b66cd49dd3ba6a55)

Boot0018  USB FDD       VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,6ff015a28830b543a8b8641009461e49)

Boot0019  NVMe0 VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,001c199932d94c4eae9aa0b6e98eb8a400)

Boot001A  ATA HDD0      VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,91af625956449f41a7b91f4f892ab0f600)

Boot001B  USB HDD       VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,33e821aaaf33bc4789bd419f88c50803)

Boot001C  PCI LAN       VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,78a84aaf2b2afc4ea79cf5cc8f3d3803)

Boot001D* IDER BOOT CDROM       PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x16,0x2)/Ata(0,1,0)

Boot001E* IDER BOOT Floppy      PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x16,0x2)/Ata(0,0,0)

Boot001F* ATA HDD       VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,91af625956449f41a7b91f4f892ab0f6)

Boot0020* ATAPI CD      VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,aea2090adfde214e8b3a5e471856a354)

Boot0021* PCI LAN       VenMsg(bc7838d2-0f82-4d60-8316-c068ee79d25b,78a84aaf2b2afc4ea79cf5cc8f3d3803

```

I've noticed, I am able to boot Gentoo, when I do set manually the boot device:

efibootmgr --bootnext 0001

So the entry is correct and seems to work. But it's not shown in UEFI.

I am also using SystemRescueCd for setting up my entries with efibootmgr.

----------

## The Doctor

Okay, I think I see the problem.  *Quote:*   

> Boot0001* Gentoo Linux  HD(2,GPT,a22a3a96-ad17-4f03-b923-a00ce0bdb28d,0xe1800,0x31800)/File(\EFI\Gentoo\Boot\kernel.efi) 

  This part is great, but note the number 0001. *Quote:*   

> BootOrder: 0000,0018,0019,001A,001B,001C,0017,0021 

  Because it doesn't appear here.

Looks like that is the problem you need to fix.

----------

## ConiKost

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> Okay, I think I see the problem.  *Quote:*   Boot0001* Gentoo Linux  HD(2,GPT,a22a3a96-ad17-4f03-b923-a00ce0bdb28d,0xe1800,0x31800)/File(\EFI\Gentoo\Boot\kernel.efi)   This part is great, but note the number 0001. *Quote:*   BootOrder: 0000,0018,0019,001A,001B,001C,0017,0021   Because it doesn't appear here.
> 
> Looks like that is the problem you need to fix.

 

Nope! Even, when I do set "-o 0001,0000", 0001 seems to be ignored and Windows starts booting. (But efibootmgr confirms, that 0001 is first boost)

After reboot, boot order is reset to that order, which is in UEFI defined: BootOrder: 0000,0018,0019,001A,001B,001C,0017,0021

I've also noticed, that "bcdedit" or "EasyUEFI" (both under Windows) can create entries, but they are also NOT shown in UEFI itself.. there is something totally wrong.

----------

## The Doctor

Then I would suggest that you go over the settings, specifically security settings, in the UEFI itself. Clearly that is where the problem is.

----------

## ConiKost

 *The Doctor wrote:*   

> Then I would suggest that you go over the settings, specifically security settings, in the UEFI itself. Clearly that is where the problem is.

 

An UEFI hard reset did the trick. The entries are now correctly shown and usable.

----------

## Cyker

You have an X260?? How is it! I see it has proper decent hardware mouse buttons but has lost the thinklight; Does it at least have a backlit keyboard?

What about status LEDs, have they at least put back the HDD activity LED???

----------

## ConiKost

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> You have an X260?? How is it! I see it has proper decent hardware mouse buttons but has lost the thinklight; Does it at least have a backlit keyboard?
> 
> What about status LEDs, have they at least put back the HDD activity LED???

 

Yes, I have an X260. Since *50-Series, there are hardware mouse buttons for trackpoint. Touchpad ist still that "clicky" thing.

Backlit is fine, I am happy with it. No status LEDs, only the "i" of ThinkPad flashing, when on hibernate state.

----------

## axl

since it seems to me there are folks in this thread that use this efi method of putting the kernel directly into efi partion and NOT using grub (like i do), i have a few questions. maybe the 3rd doctor could help  :Very Happy: . 

I never tried this method. and don't use initrd, but if I did, could i still use it? do i have to put it on efi partition or the linux partition?

and second question. how do you pass arguments to kernel? only by the ones you compile into it or is there any method to change those like when you use grub?

----------

## khayyam

 *axl wrote:*   

> I never tried this method. and don't use initrd, but if I did, could i still use it?

 

axl ... yes, you can have CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE point to the initramfs.cpio, or sourceroot, and have it built in.

 *axl wrote:*   

> [...] do i have to put it on efi partition or the linux partition?

 

... on the ESP (EFI System Partition), though if you use efi_stub with rEFInd you can use either (and have it autodetect kernels and initramfs).

 *axl wrote:*   

> [...] and second question. how do you pass arguments to kernel? only by the ones you compile into it or is there any method to change those like when you use grub?

 

No, with efi_stub there is only CONFIG_CMDLINE, but with rEFInd you can either use a refind_linux.conf (with various defined parameters selectable/editable at boot) or stanzas in refind.conf.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## axl

yes. thanks. i'll stick with grub. i like the flexibility.

----------

## ConiKost

 *axl wrote:*   

> yes. thanks. i'll stick with grub. i like the flexibility.

 

Can GRUB2 be signed for Secure Boot the same as the kernel?

----------

## axl

to be honest i dont know. sorry. i have secure boot disabled. google seems to say yes though.

----------

## pudlez

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *axl wrote:*   yes. thanks. i'll stick with grub. i like the flexibility. 
> 
> Can GRUB2 be signed for Secure Boot the same as the kernel?

 

Yes it can, I had my x240 configured this way. I really hated the lack of the trackpad button but dealt with it for some time now... Recently sold it and bought a x260 (how I found this thread, checking if I should expect issues) which should be arriving in 4 days. After taking a backup of the new system/configuring Windows, I will be installing a m.2 drive and you know, start my compiling  :Smile: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *pudlez wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*    *axl wrote:*   yes. thanks. i'll stick with grub. i like the flexibility. 
> 
> Can GRUB2 be signed for Secure Boot the same as the kernel? 
> 
> Yes it can, I had my x240 configured this way. I really hated the lack of the trackpad button but dealt with it for some time now... Recently sold it and bought a x260 (how I found this thread, checking if I should expect issues) which should be arriving in 4 days. After taking a backup of the new system/configuring Windows, I will be installing a m.2 drive and you know, start my compiling 

 

How did you get an M.2 into an X260? The M.2-WWAN Slot does not support anymore SSD lanes (as it did with X240/X250)..

----------

## pudlez

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> How did you get an M.2 into an X260? The M.2-WWAN Slot does not support anymore SSD lanes (as it did with X240/X250)..

 

Really?! I haven't received it yet, tracking says that my x260 should be arriving today. I guess I'm going to be sad when I try the m.2 and it doesn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *pudlez wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   How did you get an M.2 into an X260? The M.2-WWAN Slot does not support anymore SSD lanes (as it did with X240/X250).. 
> 
> Really?! I haven't received it yet, tracking says that my x260 should be arriving today. I guess I'm going to be sad when I try the m.2 and it doesn't work 

 

Yep really  :Wink:  There is also a post on the lenovo forums, which confirms this.

----------

